# Cheap Hammer Mill



## stoneware (Nov 5, 2021)

Sitting in farmers field, $100.

Paid for itself many times over, I've been feeding it a diet of X-mass lights and extentions cords, from the copper chops make briquets.


----------



## stoneware (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Prodigal123 (Nov 7, 2021)

I am interested in this hammer mill. Where is it located exactly? I want to find out shipping costs to South Africa.


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 8, 2021)

Prodigal123 said:


> I am interested in this hammer mill. Where is it located exactly? I want to find out shipping costs to South Africa.


Be careful importing such a large bit of kit.
It may seem cheap, but it is an old agricultural bit of equipment which will normally go for metal weight when in poor repair.
Most of it is a grain silo which will not feed electronic waste, also the hardening needed to pulverise grains will be much less than for stone or other items.
It would also require a power takeoff from a good tractor to run.
Might be a good improvised unit locally if you had a tractor, but I doubt it would be worth shipping very far.


----------



## stoneware (Nov 8, 2021)

It's called a feed mill used on cattle farms, their prone to rusting out just below the hammers. At this point considered scrap.

Hog growers use a smaller electric mills.

I would not pass rock through this type of mill they're not built for it, copper wire is reasonably soft and brings no harm to the feed mill.


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 8, 2021)

stoneware said:


> It's called a feed mill used on cattle farms, their prone to rusting out just below the hammers. At this point considered scrap.
> 
> Hog growers use a smaller electric mills.
> 
> I would not pass rock through this type of mill they're not built for it, copper wire is reasonably soft and brings no harm to the feed mill.


Copper is soft, but if you do not screen your stock for harder alloys, even a small amount would destroy your inner workings.
I would love a good grinder myself that could Handel most all stock.
You could reinforce the walls with hardened steel sheet and improve the hammers quite easily.
But as is, it is of limited use.


----------

